# Slight problems



## Someguy1 (Jan 19, 2002)

After some fanagaling..I manged to get this name to work...but mine with out the 1 in it hasn't yet recieved an activation e-mail....so can someone delete that name and get rid of the 1 in this or something. Thankyou.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

This is a job for (duh duh duh duh!) Morrus Man!

Faster than a cable modem! Durable as an Apache server!

There have been problems with the mailserver. I think some other people haven't gotten their activation emails yet either.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

Someguy, I have activated your regular user name. Sorry about the trouble.

Please post here to confirm that it works, and I'll delete "someguy1."


----------



## Someguy (Jan 19, 2002)

Okey dokey...

Thanks P-Cat!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Hmmm, looks like this was a job for Pirate Cat instead. Oh well, I was close enough .

Glad to see your problem resolved, Someguy, and _great_ choice for an avatar!


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes...well everyone here deserves a great big kudos...



*KUDOS *



And thanks on the compliment,   FF1 ROCKS!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *And thanks on the compliment,   FF1 ROCKS!   *




You've seen 8-bit Theather, right? A must read for _anyone_ who has _ever_ played a FF game, and even better for those who have played the older FF games.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Speaking of activation e-mails... I didn't even get one; I could use my ID right after registering it...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

That's because you're a moderator, you stud!  *grin*


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Really? Wow! Ph34r my m4d privilege of not needing a confirmation e-mail!


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You've seen 8-bit Theather, right? A must read for anyone who has ever played a FF game, and even better for those who have played the older FF games. *




Damn skippy...

It's the best...


----------

